# Warhammer Online - NDA Drop



## Vegetta (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive been playing war in closed beta for a good while now. This game kicks the crap out of every mmo I have ever played (And i have played all of them)

Cinematic Trailer




there are a ton of gameplay vids on youtube now as well 

(heres one my buds at Warhammeralliance.com made)




if anybody has any questions about the game just fire away


Key Features

* Realm vs. Realm (RvR) gameplay means you will never fight alone, but as part of an army of allied players sworn to defend your homeland and conquer enemy Realms. Your every action-every quest completed, every battle fought-contributes to the war effort and can turn the tide of battle, bringing victory to your Realm!
* Experience the camaraderie of fighting side-by-side with allied players against otherwise insurmountable odds in groundbreaking Public Quests. These cooperative PvE encounters unfold across multiple stages and allow solo players to experience the glory of RvR.
* Embark on the endless quest to complete the Tome of Knowledge and unlock Warhammer lore, detailed monster information, new abilities and rewards, and major story plotlines. The Tome is also the story of your life in the game, tracking your achievements to share and compare with others.
* Explore massive Living Cities that become more or less prosperous based on a Realm&#65533;s overall performance in the ongoing war. Navigate a maze of twisting streets, visit the local tavern, explore a dark under-city, and meet colorful personalities in a city full of adventure.
* Advanced guild features give unprecedented control to leaders and members, and make guilds an integral part of the war efforts. Guilds can create unique heraldry, capture and claim keeps, and earn Guild Tactics as they grow in power along with their members.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 26, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2008)

Now finally those warhammer lads can maybe get back at the warcraft lads for ripping them off? 

The bit after the elf shoots the marauder with the arrows is fucking priceless! You just see an orc slam into the rooftop after being launched from a catuapult!  It's so unexpected cos everything's been so serious! 

And that squig making goblin or whatever is legendary! 

I don't mean to hijack your thread but is there any news on the 40k one?


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2008)

Hehe no Ruarc unfortunately only thing i have seen on the 40k mmo are a few pieces of concept art. I do know that THQ bought Joe Madureira's (X men , battle chasers) Vigil - the company actually working on the game.

oh here is a low quality screenshot of one of my beta characters (rank31 RR25)
THe graphics in this game a pretty nice 






here is a shot of the ui (The ui is completely customizibale - you can move and re size all of the ui elements anywhere on hte screen) This is in the Empire Tier 2 zone (Troll Country)





The docks in Altdorf - the cities are really huge in this game





Elven SwordMaster (Tank class) in Ostland (Empire/Chaos Tier 2)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> Ive been playing war in closed beta for a good while now. This game kicks the crap out of every mmo I have ever played (And i have played all of them).



How does it compare to EQ? I was big into EQ, and tried out WoW, but it didn't have that "epic" feeling if you know what I mean. EQ's environment and encounters always floored me, and it wasn't the graphics, we all know EQ isn't king in the graphics department. How would you rate this over EQ?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 26, 2008)

oh great, another online zombifying game to lose more friends over lol. i guess i would like them also if i could get over the way rpgs are played.


jym


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, my biggest beef with MMO's are that unless you play 4+ hours a day they're kind of pointless. I know newer ones are designed so you don't have to grind, but it's just not the same as pulling a 40 hour EQ binge to make it past that hell level. If EQ wasn't dead these days, I'd still be playing.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 26, 2008)

i do on the other hand think i will try the game "spore". just looks like a really neat idea.


jym


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2008)

is this pc only i take it?


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> How does it compare to EQ? I was big into EQ, and tried out WoW, but it didn't have that "epic" feeling if you know what I mean. EQ's environment and encounters always floored me, and it wasn't the graphics, we all know EQ isn't king in the graphics department. How would you rate this over EQ?



THe game isnt raid centered like original eq. IT has this interesting Public quest system. Basically in every zone there are several public quests. A public quest is a multi stage quest that anyone that enters the are may join in. 

The yway they work is like this

Stage one kill 50/75/100/etc mobs within a set time

stage 2 kill X champion mobs in a set time - usually there are secondary requirements as well (burn the wagons/fire the crops/etc)

Stage 3 kill boss(s)

at the end of the quest it calcualtes your total contribution and gives you a random roll/bonus to your score

the top 3 in contribution get a bonus to their final score

everyone gets a random roll + contribution + any bonuses top 3 finishers (some of the harder ones top 5) get loot

Even if you dont win loot you get zone infulence that you can use to get 3 different rewards (that are actually nice items)

JJ RVR (pvp) is pretty epic - keep sieges are nuts you can purchase and place siege weapons around the keep and use them to attack the enemy. (either on offense or defense) 

PVE wise Some of the boss monsters in PQs are pretty impressive (and hard as hell like the greater daemon of nurgle that runs around in the city of Altdorf) THey have a few dungeons that are pretty cool as well as some of the pve content that opens up in cities (Kill enemys king/leader)


On really nice thing about this game is you can level entirely by just doing pvp. 

Nick so far it is windows only

as far as being a grindy game - its not really grindy at all Like i said above you can leve lby pvp/pve or a mix of the 2. Public quests give great xp and there are tons and tons of regular quests. There are even pvp quests where you have to do things in the pvp zone or kill x players.

War has a new group system called warbands basically you join up and get to share xp/renown gain with everyone in the warband (so you get a lot of xp) 

Oh the game has 40 ranks (levels) and 80 renown ranks (think pvp level)


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 26, 2008)

So, do you need a system that can play Crysis on high to play this thing? 

I would probably still be playing Vanguard if the thing didn't run like absolute shit on my PC.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2008)

actually no it runs quite well on my one machine (P4 3.0 i gig ram 7600 gt card)

The reason being when you have player vs player battles with 50+ people on each it side it would turn into a slide show if they graphics were not optimized. It uses the engine from DAOC (updated quite a bit tho)


----------



## sakeido (Aug 26, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> actually no it runs quite well on my one machine (P4 3.0 i gig ram 7600 gt card)
> 
> The reason being when you have player vs player battles with 50+ people on each it side it would turn into a slide show if they graphics were not optimized. It uses the engine from DAOC (updated quite a bit tho)



So the epic PvP actually works? I bought Age of Conan because the end game was supposed to be epic PvP, but it was a buggy slideshow so I canceled my subscription.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nick said:


> is this pc only i take it?



Even if it is PC only, get Crossover Pro if you have an iMac 
I have Steam on my iMac thanks to CrossOver Pro 


PS - Warhammer/Dawn Of War pwn.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 26, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> PS - Warhammer/Dawn Of War pwn.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> So the epic PvP actually works? I bought Age of Conan because the end game was supposed to be epic PvP, but it was a buggy slideshow so I canceled my subscription.



oh yeah it works

on my crap machine sometimes in open world rvr things got a bit laggy but in scenarios (think 12 vs 12 or 24 vs 24) it ran very well (and this was with the unoptimized beta client)


----------



## Decreate (Aug 26, 2008)

Within the Chaos army, is it possible to select the Chaos god that one follows eg. Khorne, Slaanesh etc...?


----------



## Zand3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, I was into WoW for a while with a 70 rogue, and the thing that I loved about wow the most was Arena's, and non-pug/team battleground's, although pug AB's could even be fun too. Basically team work to kill a bunch of other real players (the reason why I still play DoTA  ). Will this game keep me satisfied in that aspect? Also, do you think it will take like 10-13 days of playtime to reach max level?


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 27, 2008)

Decreate said:


> Within the Chaos army, is it possible to select the Chaos god that one follows eg. Khorne, Slaanesh etc...?



All of the Chaos in the game Follows tzneetch 

Khorne would have gimped the faction since they rely on melee combat (no casters no ranged)

Slaanesh wouldnt make the cut in a rated T game

Nurgle...well i Dont know why they didnt include him TBH 


You can fight against each of the above tho 


Many of us thought they should have done Chaos undivided and made a class from each chaos god 


Zaand teamwork really does help in this game - tho i have won lots of scenarios joining as a pug. For open world pvp numbers tend to determine the outcome but a well coordinated group can really do very well against superior numbers (Much like DAOC).

Keep this in mind - you will not be one shotting anybody in this game (like in wow) gear is readily available to all players (you can purchase better and better pvp gear as your Renown Rank increases - or you can get gear by doing public quests/pve encounters). Since the pvp focus in the game is balanced from a group vs group standpoint you tend to get more AOE abilities as you level up (Debuffs/buffs/knockback/damage/etc)

One thing i didnt mention is the targeting system - you can actually have 1 friendly and 1 enemy player targeted at the same time: beneficial abilities will work on your friendly target and combat ones will work on your enemy. it is kind of nice since there are several melee based healer classes- you can wade in - smack shit around and keep the heals coming...IN fact some classes (like the Warrior Priest and Disciple of Khaine) heal better the more damage they do. 

There is limited stealth in the game (Witch Hunter and Witch Elf) but you wont be stunlocking or doing insane back stab damage. The melee classes build up points and have finishers tho.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 27, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> actually no it runs quite well on my one machine (P4 3.0 i gig ram 7600 gt card)
> 
> The reason being when you have player vs player battles with 50+ people on each it side it would turn into a slide show if they graphics were not optimized. It uses the engine from DAOC (updated quite a bit tho)



That's cool, should run good on mine then(AMD X2, 3GB ram, ATI 3870). I did a lot of upgrading hoping that VG would play better, but I gave up. No one was playing anyway, EQ1 has more subscribers right now.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 27, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> All of the Chaos in the game Follows tzneetch
> 
> Khorne would have gimped the faction since they rely on melee combat (no casters no ranged)
> 
> ...



Huh, well that explains the surprise appearance by the Lord of Change at the end of the trailer.

And chaos undivided/god-per-class would have made WAY more sense in my mind. Tzeentch and running around hacking people to bits with big-fuck-off swords doesn't sound right.

Although, I agree with the leaving out of Slaanesh for age certificate reasons.  

Oh and my big big BIG question is: Can. You. Be. Possessed. By. A. Greater. Daemon?


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 27, 2008)

no you cant be posessed 

we were all kind of hoping that the magus could randomly get turned into a chaos spawn but it was not to be


oh and poppa nurgle represent


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 27, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> no you cant be posessed
> 
> we were all kind of hoping that the magus could randomly get turned into a chaos spawn but it was not to be
> 
> ...





And it would be hilarious to have some bad motherfucker of a wizard type dude just turn around about to strike and then POOOF!!! Chaos spawn. 

The Great Unclean One should be waaaaay filthier looking imo. Visible intestines is a good step in the correct artistic direction though.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Aug 28, 2008)

> Zaand teamwork really does help in this game - tho i have won lots of scenarios joining as a pug. For open world pvp numbers tend to determine the outcome but a well coordinated group can really do very well against superior numbers (Much like DAOC)



Man!!! DAOC RvR was so much fun! If you've never played it, WOW PVP does not even compare to how epic it is. Keep sieges were the best! All this reminiscing makes me wanna reactivate my spiritmaster. 

I wish I had the time needed for another MMO (and the $$).


----------



## 777 (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you play as the evil side, i hate humans and elves since wow

FOR THE HORDE (past tense)


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy crap. i need this.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 31, 2008)

there is a open beta starting on the 7th preordering will get you open beta access or if you have a fileplanet account you can get into the open beta as well

777 in Warhammer everyone is pretty much evil both destruction and Order have humans and elves (tho destruction humans are mutated and dark elves look nothing like high elves)


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2008)

Really? I might have to preorder on the 7th, then.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah it's a big "shades of grey" kinda thing. Although nobody can touch Chaos when it comes to being evil... Them's bad motherfuckers...

PS. Long shot but... any news on the 40k one?  Anywhere I can find out ANYTHING about it?


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 1, 2008)

no news yet - only thing that has been released was a brief article in pc gamer 
I do know they have a playable alpha already tho....



Metal Ken said:


> Really? I might have to preorder on the 7th, then.



Yeah i think target was selling preorders for $1 - lots of people were jumping on that 

I pre ordered the collectors edition (get a couple of books with it and a few in game items and a 4 day headstart over those getting in at launch)


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 5, 2008)

Ruarc

Check this out (New 40k game goodness)

Warhammer: First Warhammer Brawler Footage Looks Hot


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 5, 2008)

Vegetta said:


> Ruarc
> 
> Check this out (New 40k game goodness)
> 
> Warhammer: First Warhammer Brawler Footage Looks Hot



Dude... if that comes out for the PS3 it will be the greatest thing ever... 

I'm thinking about reposting this because I think it deserves it.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 15, 2008)

Yesterday was first day of release (albeit it was a headstart day for people that ordered the collectors edition)

I gotta say this has been the smoothest mmo launch I have ever taken part in

If any of you guys are interested in playing The guild I run (Nuln Highway Boys) is playing on the Sylvania Server (Order Guild)


I know a lot of you guys probably think that Destruction = Win but they have too many ZOMG I R EVIL AND ARE SPIKEY AND BADASS!!11 players. 

Although Beta Destro outnumbered order on all servers (Waiting to see how things shake out Thursday when everyone has acesss and the actual release begins) order seeems to have a lot of very skilled players (a lot of WOW horde players are going order it would seem...) 

Anyway just /t Reinhold (me) ingame if you want to hook up


----------



## Decreate (Sep 15, 2008)

Still downloading the beta...but for some reason its stopped at 99.9%....


----------

